
What cloud hosting providers support unrestricted IPv6 routing? - singularsyntax
AWS now has IPv6 support in 15 regions. And other providers probably provide some level of support as well.<p>However, AWS&#x27; support is limited - you can&#x27;t subnet the CIDR block they assign to your VPC and route it through an arbitrary VM, nor can you directly route prefixes in the unique local address space fc00::&#x2F;7. So usefulness is diminished for many potential applications.<p>Are there any other cloud hosting providers which support unrestricted IPv6 routing (or at least offer more flexibility than AWS) ?
======
sigjuice
Digital Ocean IPv6 is crippled. They assign you a non-standard /124 and filter
TCP/UDP ports.

------
wmf
Packet?

